# Rey resource guarding the basement?



## KentuckyGSDLover (Nov 17, 2011)

It's one of those days I am fed up with this dog taking over my entire life today. I had a classmate from anatomy & physiology over today studying with me for an upcoming test, had Rey in the basement in her kennel. I had let Buddy out the front door, went down to the basement and took Rey out the basement walkout door. They did their usual playful banter, both went potty then Buddy followed us back in the basement door. Rey did not want to let him into the basement. She barked at him with that gruff alert stance. I still her her collar and leash on her, and she'd walk to the kennel and bark at Buddy. She never barks at Buddy. Did Buddy back away? Nope. I had to put my hand out for a stay command, not because he wanted to engage in aggression with her, but it seems to be something he does in an effort to be protective of me when she does weird ballistic stuff (I've noticed this before in other situations when she's out of control, and watched a Cesar Milan video once where he talked about appropriate dogs trying to protect others around inappropriate dogs). I let Buddy back outside, where he stood patiently waiting at the door, put Rey in the kennel and had him walk through the basement with me and back upstairs. I'm tired. So now if we have a tornado, is it going to be a fight to get us all in "her" basement.


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

bump


----------



## KentuckyGSDLover (Nov 17, 2011)

Big bump. If she ever hurts Buddy, I'll shoot her myself.


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

First time this has happened? She just keeps surprising you huh?


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

You handled it correctly. They guard it, they lose it.
Either that or leash her and don't let her do that anymore.

MIND GAMES would be good 

Mind Games (version 1.0) by M. Shirley Chong


----------



## KentuckyGSDLover (Nov 17, 2011)

She couldn't lose it, because it's where I put her when I have friends or family over, and if she loses it then I can have no one in my house. When she did that today, I thought at that moment, "Okay, I've had enough." It was all about the basement. She goes into her own little world in a kennel situation, though she doesn't seem to mind going into kennels. I want my life back.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Well she "lost it" in that she's crated and can't guard it...


----------



## KristiM (Oct 18, 2011)

I know what you are going through! I have a dog that thinks he is king sh** of turd mountain! He is still young (16 months) and has gotten better but his natural inclination is to resource guard EVERYTHING. What I have found works really well with him (fighting him on stuff does nothing cause he loves to fight!) I reinforce positive behaviors in those situations. For example if he doesn't want to let my other dog into a room he is put in a sit stay while I bring the other dog in and he is rewarded for sitting. Repeat, repeat, repeat. Eventually he figures out that the other dog in his room isn't so bad and that I am in control of the situation. This is a constant work in progress with him and I also at times feel like he has taken over my life. I don't know your dog or any details on your situation but some food for thought anyways. I really know how frustrating this is! Hang in there.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

msvette2u said:


> Well she "lost it" in that she's crated and can't guard it...


That's exactly right. You may want to look at the training as you showing her it's YOUR basement and so you allow her or anyone else into YOUR basement.

I think the calm crating her when she ignored you was appropriate.

aw:


----------



## KentuckyGSDLover (Nov 17, 2011)

Twyla said:


> First time this has happened? She just keeps surprising you huh?


Yes, first time she's acted this way with Buddy since when I very first got her. It has something to do with the kennel thing. You remember me talking about how weird she was when put in a kennel. She does this in the outside kennel (acts like she doesn't want him in it) but not in the perimeter around it. She doesn't do this to me, only Buddy. I've noticed the room she sleeps in her crate seems to be a little propriety to her, too. Otherwise, she's not a resouce guarder. She plays with Buddy with her Kong hanging out of her mouth and when she drops it (he doesn't try to take it), she doesn't get guarded about it. I can take things from her, pet her when she's eating, etc. It's some conditioned response to confinement. Strange, she actually LIKES her crate and goes willingingly into the basement kennel. In fact, sometimes she jumps at the basement door like she wants to go into the kennel.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

KentuckyGSDLover said:


> Big bump. If she ever hurts Buddy, I'll shoot her myself.


I hope you're just venting and not serious.  This is a manageable issue. There are many links and threads on resource guarding. Your female is still young. Do you use NILF? If not, it would be something I'd start. Are you working on your nursing degree, by any chance? At EKU?


----------



## KentuckyGSDLover (Nov 17, 2011)

Jag said:


> I hope you're just venting and not serious.  This is a manageable issue. There are many links and threads on resource guarding. Your female is still young. Do you use NILF? If not, it would be something I'd start. Are you working on your nursing degree, by any chance? At EKU?


I have more good than bad days with Rey, but today is just one of those days that I do wonder why I am giving up my life for a dog. It's not just resource guarding. It's reactiveness to almost anything. I can't go out of town even for a night (who is going to feed her or let her out?), I have to have guests move around my house in shifts to take her out or feed her. Until I had the money for the kennels, for months I couldn't even have a person over unless I crammed her into a crate. Today she made things even more difficult with her freaky reaction to Buddy in the basement. There are days it's just unbearable, depressing, isolating me from my family and friends. I miss camping. I miss spending a night at my daughter's. I miss my life. I will not spend another 10 years in this manner, and keep hoping I can continue to work with alternatives with this dog. And with my work and class schedule, my patience is growing thin. And that will only get worse next year.

Were she ever to really harm my 15-year-old, Buddy - no, I'm not kidding. That's a boundary. 

And no, I'm not working on a nursing degree at EKU.


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

KentuckyGSDLover said:


> Yes, first time she's acted this way with Buddy since when I very first got her. It has something to do with the kennel thing. You remember me talking about how weird she was when put in a kennel. She does this in the outside kennel (acts like she doesn't want him in it) but not in the perimeter around it. She doesn't do this to me, only Buddy. I've noticed the room she sleeps in her crate seems to be a little propriety to her, too. Otherwise, she's not a resouce guarder. She plays with Buddy with her Kong hanging out of her mouth and when she drops it (he doesn't try to take it), she doesn't get guarded about it. I can take things from her, pet her when she's eating, etc. It's some conditioned response to confinement. Strange, she actually LIKES her crate and goes willingingly into the basement kennel. In fact, sometimes she jumps at the basement door like she wants to go into the kennel.


The closest I've been to something like this is occasionally having to remove toys when one of the dogs get fixated on them and arguing starts, so no experience. Just throwing out ideas; somebody correct me if they are wrong.

_I've noticed the room she sleeps in her crate seems to be a little propriety to her_ If there is space, change the room her crate is in. If not, close the door and only when it's time she goes to crate, open door and let her in. When it's time for her to come out of the crate, close the door when you release her from the crate.

_Strange, she actually LIKES her crate and goes willingingly into the basement kennel. In fact, sometimes she jumps at the basement door like she wants to go into the kennel_ Same thing with the basement kennel, she goes down there only when YOU want her to. When she is out of the kennel, she has no access to it.

As I said just some ideas without any experience behind them. 

Have you been able to set a time with the trainer you contacted yet?


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

KentuckyGSDLover said:


> I have more good than bad days with Rey, but today is just one of those days that I do wonder why I am giving up my life for a dog. It's not just resource guarding. It's reactiveness to almost anything. I can't go out of town even for a night (who is going to feed her or let her out?), I have to have guests move around my house in shifts to take her out or feed her. Until I had the money for the kennels, for months I couldn't even have a person over unless I crammed her into a crate. Today she made things even more difficult with her freaky reaction to Buddy in the basement. There are days it's just unbearable, depressing, isolating me from my family and friends. I miss camping. I miss spending a night at my daughter's. I miss my life. I will not spend another 10 years in this manner, and keep hoping I can continue to work with alternatives with this dog. And with my work and class schedule, my patience is growing thin. And that will only get worse next year.
> 
> Were she ever to really harm my 15-year-old, Buddy - no, I'm not kidding. That's a boundary.
> 
> And no, I'm not working on a nursing degree at EKU.


If you're that miserable, either rehome or euthanize the dog. 
No dog is worth feeling that down and depressed over.

But


> I can't go out of town even for a night (who is going to feed her or let her out?),


 this is part of dog ownership, period!
We have fosters, the rescue (some 12 dogs at any given time) and we've given up _our_ lives for these dogs. That's the choice we made when we got them. Who knows what you're getting, really, when you get a dog, and if the next dog you get has issues, you're in for the same type thing.
An outdoor kennel (some folks use kennel and crate interchangeably) helps tremendously; luckily my 20yr. old son stayed here in our home for 6 days once and 5 days another time this summer, so we actually got a vacation! Two in fact!
He's about the only one I'd trust to stay, know the dogs, the dogs know him, and he knows the routines and how to feed the farm animals too.

I know what you are saying about having "no life" because of a dog or dogs, but in reality that's what everyone deals with to an extent when they decide to bring dogs into their lives. 

Some sane folks have just one :crazy: LOL


----------



## sashadog (Sep 2, 2011)

I have to agree with Msvette2u on this one... No dog is worth being miserable and isolated over. I have two problem dogs that I can't trust with very many people but I love working with them, seeing progress, and have really had to set priorities for my life. I am happy having my dogs towards the top but no matter what YOU should be at the very top. If you're resentful and depressed with your girl, she will pick up on that and it could be contributing to some of her behavioral problems. These issues can be dealt with and improved on but if your heart isn't in it 100% it's going to be a rough road...


----------



## KentuckyGSDLover (Nov 17, 2011)

I've had dogs all my life and I'm no youngster; this is my third German Shepherd. I have never been this tied down to one and have never considered dog ownership a codependent self-sacrifice. But then I've never had such a dysfunctional dog.

Yes, I know the choices are keep working with the bizarre critter or euthanize. "Rehoming" a dog that lunges at every person and animal besides me is not something I consider a viable option. This is the reality of people dealing with highly undersocialized and reactive dogs, and I almost think sometimes we need our own little place for support as we make decisions.


----------



## KentuckyGSDLover (Nov 17, 2011)

Twyla said:


> _I've noticed the room she sleeps in her crate seems to be a little propriety to her_ If there is space, change the room her crate is in. If not, close the door and only when it's time she goes to crate, open door and let her in. When it's time for her to come out of the crate, close the door when you release her from the crate.
> 
> _Strange, she actually LIKES her crate and goes willingingly into the basement kennel. In fact, sometimes she jumps at the basement door like she wants to go into the kennel_ Same thing with the basement kennel, she goes down there only when YOU want her to. When she is out of the kennel, she has no access to it.
> 
> ...


I do keep the "crate room" door closed until it's her bedtime. Same with basement. She's not allowed in either place until I let her go there. 

No, I haven't been able to set up time with the trainer yet. I'm in classes 3 days a week and at work 5 days a week, plus had to work 3 weekends this month. It's about 1 1/2 hours drive one way there, so I'm trying to figure out when I can squeeze in 3 hours driving plus training time between work and classes. I'm just fried and venting now. 

Someone else commented I need to give 100%, but I feel like Ive been giving 150% for 8 months.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I have/had many odd dogs - dogs that are not able to be left with strangers, etc. 

How did you get this dog? What was your awareness of her issues before you got her?


----------



## KentuckyGSDLover (Nov 17, 2011)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> I have/had many odd dogs - dogs that are not able to be left with strangers, etc.
> 
> How did you get this dog? What was your awareness of her issues before you got her?


I was told she was "good with kids and other dogs but no cats." I knew she needed training and a home environment that was consistent (as she was 18 months old then and someone definitely needed to start working more extensively with her). I actually have trained her very well, as long as she's alone with me and not in panic mode. But I had no clue what I was getting myself into and how unsocialized and reactive she was. Those who have followed her story know what a wild dog she was when I brought her home. I almost renamed her Taz (as in tasmanian devil). She has come a long way from ripping curtains off walls, barking at rocks and playing tug with my tablecloth, not knowing "soft bites," etc. She's even learned to play (I swear this dog did not know how to play when I got her and it took her awhile to figure out the Kong was a toy). I think I'm just exhausted, and my fear of what she MAY do becomes a problem, because she's a wildcard.


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

How have the last couple of days been?


----------



## KentuckyGSDLover (Nov 17, 2011)

Twyla said:


> How have the last couple of days been?


Fine. It was that incident, a reactive incident. In fact, I was laughing tonight (I'm supposed to be working right now) at her. Buddy has a pillow in my office he lays on (Rey can't have her own pillow because she eats them), and Rey gets bored, walks over and licks his nose and face while he's sleeping. She's rather fond of him, and that is apparent. It's when she goes ballistic, she is in her whole own little world. The guarding of her downstairs kennel thing was a complete surprise, because she has no fear of Buddy and otherwise they get along well. In fact, when she's fearful outside, Buddy literally guards her like a lookout so she'll poop. He KNOWS. She's not used to him being down there and I've been putting her in that kennel for a few hours when I go out or have classes, as I felt the crate was too restrictive with her also sleeping in the crate at night. I dunno. She does this reactive weird thing when she goes into both the outdoor and indoor kennels. If I leave the door open, she runs in it and does her spinning/barking thing, too. When I go back to let her out, she is sitting quietly acting like a normal dog. It's weird.


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

Resource guarding triggered by the OCD (spinning) or the opposite? Just thinking in text lol


----------



## KentuckyGSDLover (Nov 17, 2011)

Twyla said:


> Resource guarding triggered by the OCD (spinning) or the opposite? Just thinking in text lol


My guess is triggered by that OCD spinning/barking stuff. And when she does that glazed/out of control thing, Buddy gets a bit protective of people. He doesn't bark or show aggression to her, but stands in front of whatever person is around. Which was only making it worse. I put my hand out to Buddy to stay, but he overrided it with his own instincts. However, her basement-guarding not directed at me, but at him. She reminded me of a bully who took a "I dare you to come into my room" stance. 

But even before that, the spinning/barking thing has been going on. I was working with distracting her, making her sit and come to me when she runs into the kennel and it works (most of the time) until I actually close the door, then she does her ballistic spinny dance. This dog is strange.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

I understand your feelings of despair and exhaustion very well.

My life is very different having all these dogs with needs, problems, etc. Everything must be considered -- having people over is an "event" that I must plan. There is no spontaneity for me. Dogs are waiting and needing fed, exercised... and I only have four. I don't know how others with more manage it. My whole personal life is basically on shut down. I do get some help from my roommate, but not a great deal and I don't trust him. Just tonight, only two days post neuter, he was outside throwing a toy for Bailey to go fetch. I had asked him to just keep Bailey company as I was doing things for the other dogs and working on dinner. So he's throwing a toy for a dog with fresh stitches. AGH. I can't trust anyone, I just can't!

Bailey has raised his head with increased resource guarding, so that caught my eye with your thread. Again, he was just neutered, so is on light duty, but in the days ahead, I need to really delve into this resource guarding nonsense that has cropped up and gotten worse... 

There are days I dread coming home. One blind, one resource guarding, one jumping the fence, one playing doggy cop... I feel like I've lost the control I thought I had a firm grip on. Probably time to call in a pro. Or go to Hawaii. Or Missouri. Or anywhere!


----------



## KentuckyGSDLover (Nov 17, 2011)

chelle said:


> I understand your feelings of despair and exhaustion very well.
> 
> My life is very different having all these dogs with needs, problems, etc. Everything must be considered -- having people over is an "event" that I must plan. There is no spontaneity for me. Dogs are waiting and needing fed, exercised... and I only have four. I don't know how others with more manage it. My whole personal life is basically on shut down. I do get some help from my roommate, but not a great deal and I don't trust him. Just tonight, only two days post neuter, he was outside throwing a toy for Bailey to go fetch. I had asked him to just keep Bailey company as I was doing things for the other dogs and working on dinner. So he's throwing a toy for a dog with fresh stitches. AGH. I can't trust anyone, I just can't!
> 
> ...


It's a shame you can't trust your roommate. The person I was going to have Rey try to become acclimated to, a good friend of mine who is very good with dogs, is now fighting breast cancer. There are not too many other people I know I'd let work with her, especially since I'm basically just adjusting to this puzzling behavior myself. I once had a diabetic cat that had to have his blood sugar tested twice a day and insulin injections twice a day. Hey, at least I could take him with me, and I did, for 4 1/2 years. That was one well traveled sugar cat.  I've had multiple cats and dogs in the past, and had decided I'd get down to one dog after the others passed away and I had only Buddy. I got Rey because of Buddy's advanced age. Now I have a cat living my bathroom (there for her own safety, Rey sees her as prey), that I'm trying to place. I simply cannot overload myself too much, as I'm in the midst of restarting my own life. 

I have an aunt with cancer in Florida and a 96-year-old grandmother in Ohio I'd like to see before it's too late, and unless I kennel Rey, I don't know how I'm going to do that.

Big hug. I can't make it better, but you have my emotional support. And I know from experience, when dealing with these animals we love yet are not quite sure what to do with, emotional support is a necessity, regardless what decisions we have to make.


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

KentuckyGSDLover said:


> but you have my emotional support. And I know from experience, when dealing with these animals we love yet are not quite sure what to do with, emotional support is a necessity, regardless what decisions we have to make.


Amen!!


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

KentuckyGSDLover said:


> It's a shame you can't trust your roommate........
> 
> Big hug. I can't make it better, but you have my emotional support. And I know from experience, when dealing with these animals we love yet are not quite sure what to do with, emotional support is a necessity, regardless what decisions we have to make.


He doesn't mean bad, but he is just so... dog-dumb. That's the only way I can explain him! He requires very, very clear direction and then he'll follow it. But he is also dog-lazy. Yeah, that's the subject of an entirely different post.

There is no one on earth I trust with the boys. Long ago my mom used to let my older dogs out at lunchtime, but they're small and easily managed. The boys do require a stronger personality that mom definitely does not have, nor does anyone I know have. So I trust no one. I can't afford it and honestly, even my close friends are intimidated. (ALL my close friends have dogs less than 10 lbs. They are the kind of dog owners most of us are very annoyed by .)

You have my support, too. Big, big hugs. :wub: Emotional support and idea-bouncing is very helpful and cathartic to me. I'll be posting up soon about the resource guarding. Just need to gather my thoughts on it first. Hope you can get some extra sleep or that the dogs behave nicely for you and give you a break.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

As I read through these threads I realize how lucky I currently am with my dogs. I can't imagine the worry and stress. My hat is off to everyone dealing with these type of issues. Life is tough enough as it is without having to handle problems with a pet, that you got to love and relax with..dealing with the reality rather than the dreams you had for the dog...:hug:


----------



## KentuckyGSDLover (Nov 17, 2011)

ksotto333 said:


> As I read through these threads I realize how lucky I currently am with my dogs. I can't imagine the worry and stress. My hat is off to everyone dealing with these type of issues. Life is tough enough as it is without having to handle problems with a pet, that you got to love and relax with..dealing with the reality rather than the dreams you had for the dog...:hug:


I've come to really appreciate Buddy, who is a GSD angel on earth.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I forget why you have this dog, Rey, was she a rescue?


----------



## KentuckyGSDLover (Nov 17, 2011)

msvette2u said:


> I forget why you have this dog, Rey, was she a rescue?


When I got her I didn't think she was a rescue, but in fact, she *was* a rescue. Nothing wrong with rescues, but at this point in my life I was looking for a stable companion. It is what it is, and balancing working with her, my own life and finances (this dog has so far cost me a small fortune and my job is being outsourced this winter) has exhausted me.

She pulled another bratty bully thing on Buddy yesterday, just a snippy bark directed at him because he was standing in the kitchen next to where the livers were cooking. She got in trouble for it and put in another room. I am nipping this crap in the bud now. Sooner or later I'll round up the cash and squeeze in time to drive her to the trainer/behavioral consultant and figure out what the ballistic kennel thing is, I guess. But not at the expense of anatomy & physiology becuase if I don't have an A or B in this class then I'm out completely (and it's the most difficult class I've ever taken).

On the bright side, she alerted me something was amiss with direct communiuction for the first time last evening. Not crazy barking, but focused, came and got me, looked up pointedly and barked, looked back at me, looked up and barked again until I got what she was telling me. She was informing me there was a pray mantis on the ceiling. Bwahahaha


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

She sounds like a dog that needs way more exercise than she is getting?


----------



## KentuckyGSDLover (Nov 17, 2011)

msvette2u said:


> She sounds like a dog that needs way more exercise than she is getting?


She is lmited to a leash, so within those limits, she gets about an hour walking around the farm with me and Buddy sometime before work (or running in between), then two 15 minute sessions and a half hour (yes, I devote ALL of my work breaks to the dogs). With a few thousand dollars that I don't have for fence, I'd love to let her just run.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

What about a long line to let her run? Does she like toys? What does she think is fun?


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

KentuckyGSDLover said:


> She is lmited to a leash, so within those limits, she gets about an hour walking around the farm with me and Buddy sometime before work (or running in between), then two 15 minute sessions and a half hour (yes, I devote ALL of my work breaks to the dogs). With a few thousand dollars that I don't have for fence, I'd love to let her just run.


I understand how that goes...you'll have to get creative. A high drive dog like this needs more outlets for her energy or she will always have issues like you've been seeing.
A bored dog creates it's own entertainment 
Sadly that creativity is rarely in line with what _we_ want our dogs to be doing!


----------



## mebully21 (Nov 18, 2011)

since you cant work her physically running her, what about training her mind to pick up your stuff like remote, slippers, etc? sorta train her like a service dog, turn on lights, off lights, etc.... the more you work her mind the more tired she will be, and its very possible she really needs a job to do to help offset her mind and temperment.... agility too, can be taught in the yard, tons of stuff to work her mind can be taught to her, make her your own little slave for retrieving stuff for you....


----------



## KentuckyGSDLover (Nov 17, 2011)

mebully21 said:


> since you cant work her physically running her, what about training her mind to pick up your stuff like remote, slippers, etc? sorta train her like a service dog, turn on lights, off lights, etc.... the more you work her mind the more tired she will be, and its very possible she really needs a job to do to help offset her mind and temperment.... agility too, can be taught in the yard, tons of stuff to work her mind can be taught to her, make her your own little slave for retrieving stuff for you....


I work her EVERY SINGLE NIGHT. She went from completely wild to now nice sit, down, stay, stay with increasing distractions, gimme your paw, gimme your other paw. Faithfully every single night before bedtime. 

I started thinking about the last few times she'd slipped her collar (not able to do now with a Martingale), and a few days ago I didn't want to hassle with getting the Martingale on when letting her out of the outdoor kennel after I mowed and she simply followed Buddy and I to the door off-leash. I just now looked about - cows out far in the field, farmer not up at barn that is within eyesight: I let her run. She ran and ran and ran, all over yard, but did stay in the yard and when I got out of eyesight, would come back to the porch for reassurance I was there. Rey got a workout today.


----------



## mebully21 (Nov 18, 2011)

i would still train her to retrieve stuff for you... its a different kind of mind workout, and add some retrieve stuff to her down/sit/ etc to really work her....plus she could get your slippers when you come home after a hard days work.......... Rey- slippers.....Rey- beer.......... Rey- paper....... just think of the possibilities lol........


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Good ideas, teach her new things, not just working on things she knows.


----------



## KentuckyGSDLover (Nov 17, 2011)

mebully21 said:


> i would still train her to retrieve stuff for you... its a different kind of mind workout, and add some retrieve stuff to her down/sit/ etc to really work her....plus she could get your slippers when you come home after a hard days work.......... Rey- slippers.....Rey- beer.......... Rey- paper....... just think of the possibilities lol........


Yes, actually working her was going to be my next step, after teaching her the basics of living in a house and basic commands. It took me months to get her to simply focus on me, unlike my past two GSD (who were not fear aggressive).


----------

